# What do you want?



## [email protected] (Apr 2, 2007)

Its a bit quiet here! 

Is there any sort of demand to have a monthly/bimonthly meet somewhere?

If so where would suit the majority of people? In the past I believe it was held at McDonalds at Sprucefield.

What would you like to see at the meetings, I have a few sujestions.

Swap/sell products and equipment.
Short talk on products equipment and how to complete tasks.

Feel free to add your input as this page is a bit dead and really I would like to see a bit of life in the detailing sceene as its coming into the better weather.


----------



## todds (Feb 17, 2015)

I was just thinking the same myself was thinking of posting reviews on here of different waxes i use( bit of a wax collector) when the weather gets a bit better
todds


----------



## graham1970 (Oct 7, 2012)

Sounds good to me today👍

Sent from my D5803 using Tapatalk


----------



## beatty599 (Sep 18, 2016)

There's a monthly one at the Down Royal Racecourse, generally dies down in the winter then restarts forget when though. Maybe first or last sunday of the month


----------

